
A ransomware attack took The Weather Channel off the air - quakeguy
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/19/18507869/weather-channel-ransomware-attack-tv-program-cable-off-the-air
======
PaulHoule
I'll pay them to keep the Weather Channel off.

Every time I have to see that in a hotel lobby in Maine or California or New
Jersey or Michigan (any place that isn't Texas) it seems there are floods in
Texas and I don't know how that is because I thought Texas was dry.

Socialist weather is fine by me

[https://www.weather.gov/](https://www.weather.gov/)

